# Video: Audi Contracts Graphic Designer Peter Saville to Create A5 Inspired Work



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

UK graphic designer Peter Saville may be best known for his work in posters and record sleeves created during the 70s and 80s in the UK alternative music scene for bands like OMD, Joy Division and New Order. Recently Audi UK contracted Saville to create a work of art inspired by the A5 coupe and retells the story through video on the Audi Channel. The final works were also published by the Telegraph.co.uk.

The video itself is a 30 minute piece depicting Saville first learning more about the car, taking it to the Audi Driving Experience at Silverstone and then his thinking behind the work where he lets the motion of the A5 create the art itself.

Eventually Peter hooks up with photographer Johnny Carr and driver Paul Swift for a nighttime shoot where the A5's lights are the brush and the strokes are made by Saville's direction as Swift manhandles the A5 around a dark bit of tarmac at the power station near Battersea, England. The work is captured by Carr who uses a DSLR locked on exposures of about 10 seconds. 

In the beginning of the piece there's a big learning curve. Saville's been busy being a legendary artist and it turns out he hasn't really hooned around with a car in nearly 20 years. Still, his learning is likely perfect for most owners who've only thought about doing such things themselves. We're guessing our readers may be a little more familiar but the process is still interesting and the final work of art is quite intriguing.

Watch the Audi Channel video below and then follow the jump to the Telegraph.co.uk website to see the final work. We've also included a few more background links on Saville in case you want to see some more of his album art or read up on him. Thanks to Scott at IAmAudi for the tip.






* See the Work - Telegraph.co.uk *

* Graphic Design - Album Art at Tosq.com *

* Biography - Peter Saville at DesignMuseum.org *


----------

